# R35 GTR Auto Folding Mirror Module



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

R35 GTR Auto Folding Mirror Module​


Finally, after much ado, several incarnations, and weeks of testing, it's finally here.










As many of you are already aware I've been working on a module which will automatically fold and unfold the R35's door mirrors.

This module will fold/unfold your door mirrors when you lock the car using the keyfob or the exterior door button. The interior switch is unaffected so that you can override the module to keep your mirrors in or out whenever you like.

I have uploaded an install pdf which you can download from here.
A full install guide will be provided with each module.

Nice video shot when the weather was rather nicer..








These modules are now available for £155 inc UK shipping 

(overseas please PM me for your price including shipping costs)
Module comes with full instructions included.​
Ordering is as follows:

1. Please add your name to the list below to indicate a_* confirmed *_order.  Confirmed means you have sent funds so please only add your name if you have sent funds by paypal.

2. Payment is by Paypal only, and should be sent as a gift to [email protected]. Please add your Forum name, your real name and your shipping address in the "notes to seller"

3. Finally please email me at [email protected] with your Forum name, your real name and your shipping address.


_Important:
Delivery will be in 4-5 weeks as I will order the modules when I have enough confirmed orders which have been paid for. Please understand that this isnt my day job and there is a fair amount of work for me to do on these modules to get them working on our GTRs so it will take some time._


*I need a minimum of 20 orders to be able to have the modules made so come on folks, roll up, roll up!!*


Please keep this thread for confirmed orders only, if you have any questions feel free to ask them in the original thread..
Click here to ask any questions related to this module​


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Sent*

Thanks CC,

Missed this thread, payment sent.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Rob, payment received.

Could you email me your delivery address, thanks


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Add me please. Will send payment later today. Are you considering designing a module that tilts the nearside mirror down when in reverse, like the M3?

Edit: payment sent


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Alex, payment received.

1. Robsm
2. Alexinphuket


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Alexinphuket said:


> Add me please. Will send payment later today. Are you considering designing a module that tilts the nearside mirror down when in reverse, like the M3?


I hadnt until you just mentioned it!

It would actually be nigh on impossible to achieve what you are after as there is no way of memorising the starting position of the mirror glass. Yes I could get it to move down, but I cant see how I could sense the position of the glass prior to that. The only way would be a timer which guesstimates the central position of the glass based on an average time, but then that would mean you having to fine tune it after every time you went from Reverse to Drive.

I'll have another think about that over the next few days but I'm thinking it'd be messy.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I bet you could use a mirror motor from a different Nissan or Acura cargo do the job, one that is likely to have mirror positioning sensors.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> I bet you could use a mirror motor from a different Nissan or Acura cargo do the job, one that is likely to have mirror positioning sensors.


Even if I could find one, could I honestly face opening a mirror housing, retrofitting that motor, running extra wiring, redesigning the pcb,....

All to help folks who are shite at parking?

Nope. :chuckle:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Thanks Alex, payment received.
> 
> 1. Robsm
> 2. Alexinphuket
> 3. Satan


Thanks C.C.

Comon guys lets get this going after all the hard work put in by C.C.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Charles is supporting the forum by producing these modules. Thanks dude!!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for your efforts on this, Andy. Much appreciated. Paid.

1. Robsm
2. Alexinphuket
3. Satan
4. Johnny G


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mark and Johnny, thanks for your payments.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Guys, to save you waiting much longer I'm gonna order some modules and get these orders made up over the next week.

So if anyone else wants one from the first batch, let me know asap.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Guys, to save you waiting much longer I'm gonna order some modules and get these orders made up over the next week.
> 
> So if anyone else wants one from the first batch, let me know asap.


Just seen this. Will get on PayPal when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Ian, will add you to the list.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. Robsm
2. Alexinphuket
3. Satan
4. Johnny G
5. MisterS3
6. Tweaked
7. SamboGrove

Thanks for your orders guys :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you for doing them mate. Bargain.


----------



## hambroski (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes please - money paid and address sent!


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

C.C. Just sent money via Paypal, will email address to you later on.

Cheers
Dewi


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Great effort CC look forward to tearing my car apart


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. Robsm
2. Alexinphuket
3. Satan
4. Johnny G
5. MisterS3
6. Tweaked
7. SamboGrove
8. Hambroski
9. Taff1275

Thanks for your orders guys. :thumbsup:

Modules were ordered today, hopefully with me this week, then I'll be making looms and connectors all weekend!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Payment sent from my work paypal. But should be clear who i am from narrative.
Thank again Andy for going to trouble of sorting this solution.
Ta 
Ian


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Ian, paypal received.

Taff1275 and Hambroski, payments received, thanks guys.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Payment sent Andy (as per PM)

Again as others have said many thanks for the hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

*UPDATE*

The pcbs arrived on Friday so I've been a busy bee all weekend, making looms and connectors. 









All the modules have been tested on my car today (piddled down yesterday!) and I need to rejig the install guide as I've made the looms to allow a faster/easier job for you guys.

Then I'll package them up over the next few days and hopefully get them shipped out later on this week.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

You're a legend Andy. Job well done.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Tweaked said:


> You're a legend Andy. Job well done.


Seconded


----------



## bdl99 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very cool Andy, keep up the great work.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

I do want one of these BUT funds are a bit tight at the mo, hence why I dont have a Stage 4 fitted yet!

If you still have some to sell in the new year, then let me know.

Great product and great work for the GTR community - you are a star.

David


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

David, I'm sure I'll be doing some more of these as the months progress.

The only issue I have is I have to order 10 pcbs at a time so I'll always require 10 confimed payments as I dont want to end up with a costly pile unsold.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gents, I thank you for your patience.

All your modules are packed up ready to be posted tomorrow.

Inside you'll also find a dvd with a more detailed install guide and some freebies which some may find useful.


----------



## j9mfu (Nov 15, 2012)

anymore more of these available?


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

This is getting better and better. Thanks a lot Andy.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Great news. Thanks for all the effort :thumbsup:

I hope the install isn't too tricky. It took me long enough to install the rear light kit!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

j9mfu said:


> anymore more of these available?


I can only order 10 pcbs at a time so if I get enough 10 folks interested then yes, I will make more kits.



SamboGrove said:


> Great news. Thanks for all the effort :thumbsup:
> 
> I hope the install isn't too tricky. It took me long enough to install the rear light kit!


This is a tad more involved but I'm at the end of the phone (number on the install guide) should you need me!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Andy, I'm happy to take mine on Thursday night if it's easier for you?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Certainly can if that's okay with you Johnny.

Ill even give you a fiver change!


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Have an extra coke, on me


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Gents, I thank you for your patience.
> 
> All your modules are packed up ready to be posted tomorrow.
> 
> Inside you'll also find a dvd with a more detailed install guide and some freebies which some may find useful.


Andy.

As others have said, big thanks for your time and effort to get these done.


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Satan said:


> Andy.
> 
> As others have said, big thanks for your time and effort to get these done.


+1

Thank you very much! You are the man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gents, all units shipped today and require a signature tomorrow.

Borislav, thanks for your payment. Your package will be posted tomorrow afternoon. 

Once your modules arrive, check out the install guide on the accompanying DVD and call me on my mobile should you need any help with the install.

Good luck!!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Gents, all units shipped today and require a signature tomorrow.
> 
> Borislav, thanks for your payment. Your package will be posted tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> ...


DVD! 
Different class big chap


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I really really really hope you realise there isn't a video demo'ing the install Ian?!!

Just a long PDF with photos I'm afraid!!

Although there's a thought for the future!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I really really really hope you realise there isn't a video demo'ing the install Ian?!!
> 
> Just a long PDF with photos I'm afraid!!
> 
> Although there's a thought for the future!


Awww I was hoping for national lampoons Christmas vacation 

But no, I wasn't expecting video of install.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

No video?! no video?!

I want my money back.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn just missed out! I've just had my 2010 GTR for 3 weeks and that is the only thing that annoys me (well apart from the fact that it doesn't auto lock when you drive away so if I forget to, someone could take my car GTA style!).

Do you have any other people interested as I most certainly will buy one on the next run (unless you can get them in now?!). Great work though 

P.S. first post, helloooooo everyone!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Just received mine. Thanks a lot. I know what I'll be doing this weekend.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Andy, got my package. Loving the DVD ;-) the bonus features are awesome. 

Will give it a go when it stops raining

Thanks again 

Gonna call you Buzz as you always go above and beyond ;-)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

If you're wanting to be part of the next batch of 10, add your name below:

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh

Once I have 10 interested I can order more parts


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Recieved the unit today thanks Andy. Looks very professionally done :thumbsup:

Will have a look at the install instructions next week and see if it's within my capabilities.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Honestly Sam, if you can elevate a partially erupted upper 8 on a chubby patient with trismus, you can do this.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Honestly Sam, if you can elevate a partially erupted upper 8 on a chubby patient with trismus, you can do this.


Does this mean I have no chance of fitting it then, cause i've NFI what the above is!!

On a serious note, just received my kit today. All I can say is that this is one professional looking job!

Many suppliers I deal with should take a note out of your book, I think you misssed your true vocation in life.

Look fwd, as Misters3 says, to some dry weather and getting it fitted. Huge thanks.

P.S. 

2 thoughts by the way.

No 1. Why not put them on ebay as many owners don't visit the forum(shame on them)

No 2. Pity with your skillset, you don't do the 4 light kit with all 4 lights lit and brighten all 4 on applying the brakes with bringing on the spoiler light? Please please?

Big thanks and regards Satan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words buddy.

eBay may come, just I like dealing with the pleasant honest folks on here. The profit per unit is too small to make it worth my while dealing with the "general public"!

The 4 light issue is problematic as the model years are different (changed from 2009/10 to 11/12 with regards lighting up) so the market would be small I'd imagine.

I may look into this when the weather improves as it's not pleasant messing with your car in this crappy weather!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Borislav, your module was posted today. Delivery should be within 5 days.

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Borislav, your module was posted today. Delivery should be within 5 days.
> 
> Thanks again:thumbsup:


Andy, thank you very much once again!

I will notify you when I get it


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Andy, I wanted to tell you that I received the module yesterday and it looks cool!! 

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium

6 more guys and I can order another batch


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium
5. p.bro64


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks chaps, half way there!

Borislav, glad it arrived okay, just got to get it fitted now!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Thanks chaps, half way there!
> 
> Borislav, glad it arrived okay, just got to get it fitted now!!


I know, I can't wait either... It will happen on Monday (or at least this is what I hope for)


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm hoping it gets above 0 tomorrow to give this a go! I really wish i had a usable garage for things like this!!


----------



## mitre3 (Nov 11, 2012)

Shame I have just brought a private GTR number plate wish I got this hopefully I will have the funds before you get to 10


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Thanks chaps, half way there!
> 
> Borislav, glad it arrived okay, just got to get it fitted now!!


Hi Andy, congrats on pulling this off and thank you for all the R&D done. I will have one please. Please PM me the payment details. Hope it's no problem sending this to The Netherlands.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tom, ill pm you a price inc shipping if you can pm me your delivery address


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you very much, Andy!!! I think it should have come from the factory like that


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Awesome my friend!!

I hope the install was easy enough for you.

Happy folding!!


----------



## BKaradakov (Sep 22, 2012)

Piece of cake! Given that I am in the UK and the car is in Bulgaria lol

The shop did it for me, they also had to installed the front camera bypass kit from Brian, so they had already disassembled what was needed in the interior. So two birds with one stone


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

BKaradakov said:


> Piece of cake! Given that I am in the UK and the car is in Bulgaria lol
> 
> The shop did it for me, they also had to installed the front camera bypass kit from Brian, so they had already disassembled what was needed in the interior. So two birds with one stone


Excellent.

I'd appreciate any feedback from the installers as to the clarity of the instructions/ease of installing the kit, just in case I need to change them.

Thanks!


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

They are excellent, but 30mb is just silly!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

lol Adam.

Very picture heavy but everyone gets it on a DVD rather than the mother of all emails I had to send you!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Excellent.
> 
> I'd appreciate any feedback from the installers as to the clarity of the instructions/ease of installing the kit, just in case I need to change them.
> 
> Thanks!


When the snow clears. Will do the install, and will feedback on instructions. If I can do, anyone can.


----------



## crossy66 (Nov 20, 2010)

Payment sent Andy.
Now I have to wait until I get home in Jan to fit them, grrrr.... :bawling:
Cheers
Bryan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Bryan, payment received.

Once we get to 10 confirmed orders I'll get the modules made up.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Picked mine up from post office this week, have been out the country so been sitting there for quite some time. Anyway, fitted it this evening, CC has made the install totally idiot proof, took less than an hour to do.

Thanks again CC, top effort :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Very glad it all went well Rob.

If there's anything about the install you feel could be improved, I'd very much appreciate your feedback via PM or email.

Cheers!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Nope install guide is very good, no problems at all. The dash bit was a little difficult without that trim removal tool, brute force prevailed.

One thing I have noticed is the drivers side mirror is about .5 of sec slower than the passenger side, probably just the motor. Also, why did Nissan have to use the most horrible sounding motors? Would be nice to mod them so they're silent


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I know what you mean on both counts. I just thought it was my car with one asthmatic mirror!

As for the motors I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be possible to disassemble the housings in a way that allows you to replace the motor, but ill take a look when the weathers better.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

All in and working, took roughly 45 min. Thanks Andy:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hambroski pointed out that I hadnt given complete operating instructions!!

So, switch positions as follows...

Switch in central position = AUTO fold in/out on lock/unlock

Switch in "closed" position = mirrors stay folded

Switch in "open" position = mirrors stay open


Simples.


----------



## thunderball (Nov 28, 2011)

CC, fold me up please - do you need payment now or when you hit 10nr?

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball
8. Crossy66 - PAID

I'd appreciate payment as it confirms an order.

I can only get the modules in when I have 10 confirmed and paid up orders.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball -* PAID*
8. Crossy66 -* PAID*

Thanks TB :thumbsup:


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

As soon as number 10 appears on the list, my funds will be sent - OK?

David


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

My funds have been sent already! 

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium -* PAID*
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball -* PAID*
8. Crossy66 -* PAID*


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium -* PAID*
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball -* PAID*
8. Crossy66 -* PAID*[/QUOTE]
9. RizzyGTR funds sent


Thanks Andrew! Looking forward to installing , very annoying that it's not a standard feature of the folding mirrors


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium -* PAID*
5. p.bro64
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball -* PAID*
8. Crossy66 -* PAID*
9. RizzyGTR -* PAID*

Thanks Riz, much appreciated, thank you.

Gentle nudge for the others on the list..... :thumbsup:


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts
4. Adamantium - PAID
5. p.bro64- PAID
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball - PAID
8. Crossy66 - PAID
9. RizzyGTR - PAID


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

*Success*

Just a quick note to say thanks to Charles Charlie.

One hour of dry weather and above freezing. Do I get the car out and try and fit the Autofolding Mirror Module, or will history repeat itself and I will end up with a stripped car and a pile of bits as the sun goes down?

Sod it, I'll go for it.

Got the car on the drive and the laptop on the drivers seat with the instructions.

Oh Bo***cks, no trim tool! Time to improvise(this is were it usually goes sh*t shaped)

2 old credit cars used like an ice cream wafer with a screwdriver in between, worked perfect.

All fitted and working, car back in bed within the hour.

I did think when I saw "easy" on the instuctions, yeah you haven't met me but I would honestlly say it was easy.

Works a treat and hugely impressed with the kit CC sent, very, very profesional.

If anyone North Wales way needs a hand just PM me and I will assist with fitting.

Thanks again CC


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts - PAID
4. Adamantium - PAID
5. p.bro64 - PAID
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball - PAID
8. Crossy66 - PAID
9. RizzyGTR - PAID

Thanks for the payments guys, much appreciated. :thumbsup:

Just need a few more chaps to send funds then I can order the modules and get things made up over xmas.

Satan, very glad all went well with the install. If you have any feedback on how I can improve the kit please drop me a PM/email. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu - PAID
2. Buzzysingh
3. Willgts - PAID
4. Adamantium - PAID
5. p.bro64 - PAID
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball - PAID
8. Crossy66 - PAID
9. RizzyGTR - PAID

Thanks for the payments guys, much appreciated. :thumbsup:

I will order the modules this week as we're not far off the magic 10. Hopefully that should mean delivery to you guys early in Jan as I'll need some time to make them up.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Will send payment tomorrow when I find my card (had a mad weekend!).


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

buzzysingh said:


> Will send payment tomorrow when I find my card (had a mad weekend!).


Lol...i had the same mislaid card problem this morning.

I haven't attempted the install yet but reading Satan's review of the install procedure has inspired me. Will give it a go at the weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Lol...i had the same mislaid card problem this morning.
> 
> I haven't attempted the install yet but reading Satan's review of the install procedure has inspired me. Will give it a go at the weekend :thumbsup:


Spent 2 weekends thinking shall I or shant I. Sorry I never did it sooner.

CC's instructions are spot on even for a cack handed fool like me.

Put the disc on a laptop and put the laptop on the passenger seat, follow it and you can't go wrong.

Cut the insulation back on the plug to the BCM at least an inch, makes life much easier. All else fails PM me and I'll give you my mobile and talk you through.

Regards from the dark side :smokin:


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Found my card... mad mad weekend indeed! Payment sent!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

1. j9mfu - PAID
2. Buzzysingh - PAID
3. Willgts - PAID
4. Adamantium - PAID
5. p.bro64 - PAID
6. Sumo69 (regretting not buying in the first batch now!)
7. Thunderball - PAID
8. Crossy66 - PAID
9. RizzyGTR - PAID

Thanks Buzz for your payment, please send your shipping details to my email address, thanks

Modules ordered...


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> 1. j9mfu - PAID
> 2. Buzzysingh - PAID
> 3. Willgts - PAID
> 4. Adamantium - PAID
> ...


Birsher? Don't call me that, that was before I changed my name by deedpoll, now it's Buzz!! Haha.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks Andy for doing this. 

I made a mess of the t clips. I'll blame a broken thumb, but it's more to do with my rubbishness. But dropped my car off at soundwerks today to have my a pillars recovered, and in the hour I was away to do some Christmas shopping, Stuart had done the a pillars and soldered the wires so all is good


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glad to hear Ian, all working properly I hope?!


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Glad to hear Ian, all working properly I hope?!


Yeah, working a treat. Thanks.


----------



## antics22 (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd like to purchase. Please PM me price shipped to USA zip 92708 and payment method if there is a unique paypal link to pay for overseas price.

Thanks!


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

will these work in US market cars and if so are you willing to ship them to the states?

shipped to 29909 

thanks


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yes and yes.

Ill find out shipping costs and PM you tomorrow.


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> Ill find out shipping costs and PM you tomorrow.


sounds good. thanks man

i will get payment right over to you


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi

I just purchased a 2012 gt-r, will the mirrors fold in automaticaly on arm and disarm or will i need a module?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

No model year R35s have folding mirrors as far as I'm aware.

If you want them to fold on lock/unlock, then yes, you'll need one of my modules.

You can always just use the manual switch inside the car, just that some folks (myself included) like the added convenience.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Do you have any modules left?

Where do i send the money, paypal?

Cheers
Dan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

All being well I should be able to sort one for you even though my current set have been sold but hang fire on payment until I can confirm that I can get another couple made up next week.

I'm spending this weekend sorting these kits out so I'll be in touch Dan.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Cheers fella.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

UPDATE

Gentlemen, I thank you for your patience and my apologies for not updating you sooner.

The holidays delayed production and delivery of the pcbs, but I now have everything made up and just need a little break in the weather to test all the modules on my own car.

It's unlikely to be this week as I'm working late all week but thankfully my weekend looks clear.

So, I should be able to ship your orders early next week.

Quick pic of all the bits ready to assemble and test..


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Charlie,

If you get another batch made up I'll have one from you.

Thanks,

J


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I've order a few more modules which should be with me the end of this week so yes, you can have one.

Please see here regarding ordering etc

Honda_Pilot you can have one too, just follow the same link.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Payment sent!

Thank you kindly Sir. You will get your reward in heaven


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Pament sent.

Could you just confirm you received it please fella?

Thanks again
Dan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Dan thanks for your payment.

These latest orders will be fulfilled when my next batch of modules arrive later on this week.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice set up you have there Andy. You should stop wasting your time on these modules and patent that hover-laptop. You'd make a fortune! :smokin:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Sam!

Sadly not my idea but a rather cool MacBook Pro stand. Just started my MSc today so need plenty of screen space.

Have you fitted yours yet buddy??


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

SamboGrove said:


> Nice set up you have there Andy. You should stop wasting your time on these modules and patent that hover-laptop. You'd make a fortune! :smokin:


 I thought the same, and then looked a bit closer!

Personally I'm amazed he has the time. I'd love to do stuff like this having designed chips for a living some (well, many) years ago, but seemingly never have the time to do anything like that nowadays.

I'd quite like his lifestyle that enables him to enjoy this as he doesn't seem to be making vast profits from the cost of the components.

Bravo to him.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words.

Lifestyle wise I own my own private dental clinic and work a regular 60 hour week. Making these modules is actually a welcome break from teeth as I just hole myself up in my little office at home and it genuinely takes my mind off the stresses of work.

If I wasn't fiddling around with these I'd be doing something else (making a mess as my missus prefers to call it) so tbh it's very therapeutic. I've enjoyed solving the problem and that's where the fun is for me.

I'm certainly not gonna retire early making these that's for sure!


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Ah, 60 hours. I seem to remember that.... I think.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Have you fitted yours yet buddy??


Not yet mate. I've been crazy busy over xmas and now crazy busy getting these dreaded UDAs done by April! Will hopefully get a nice sunny weekend sometime soon and have a bash :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

UPDATE..

The first 10 modules are ready to go either tomorrow or Tuesday, work dependant.










The remaining 2 orders (Honda_Pilot and Joust) will be ready in about 10 days time when my next batch of pcbs arrive.

_J9MFU and Adamantium please email me your shipping addresses, thanks_.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

You're so organised and tidy. It really really really upsets me. I WANT TO BE LIKE YOU.

Looking forward to receiving it CC!


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

Charlie,
If you have any units left I'll take one. If not then can you add me to list for next batch.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Paul I have another batch en route which I should have ready for the week commencing the 21st. If you would like one please follow the payment instructions on the first page of this thread and please remember to email with your shipping address.

Thanks


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Paul I have another batch en route which I should have ready for the week commencing the 21st. If you would like one please follow the payment instructions on the first page of this thread and please remember to email with your shipping address.
> 
> Thanks


That's great thanks. Will sort payment out now.
P


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

j9mfu
Buzzysingh
Willgts
Adamantium
p.bro64
Thunderball
Crossy66 
RizzyGTR
JOUST

Your modules have been posted today, and should be with you tomorrow.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just look at it, so professional! The GT-R print on the CD, heat sealed bag.. Haha I am so sad!

Can't wait to try and fit it.

Thanks CC!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Glad you got it Buzz, good luck with the install!

There's also a freebie on the DVD for you


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got in from a bit of a blast, (had to warm her up and keep battery topped up!!!) Found card from Royal Mail doh !!!! will have to wait til tom to pick it up now. :-(


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

CC Is there one spare for me in the next batch?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Certainly is.

Just follow the instructions on the first page and please remember to email me your name, forum name and shipping address too.

The next batch will be ready early next week.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Payment and email sent :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Dylan, payment received :thumbsup:


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine turned up today, beautifully packed. Now just to find the time to fit it!!!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I have 2 kits left of this current batch which will be ready for shipping early next week.

If anybody wants these last 2, please follow the instructions on the first page and dont forget to email me with your name, forum name and shipping address.

Thanks


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Mine was waiting for me when I got home. Looks great! Thanks.


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

Picked mine up from Royal Mail depot (missed postie yesterday) as others have said, looks very professional Andy, well done.
Now can you make a module to make it stop snowing so I can fit it pls.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Last 3 orders placed will be ready to go next week, that leaves 2 of this batch left if anybody's interested..


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just one kit left of this batch now....


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Just one kit left of this batch now....


Can't believe this is still not been snapped up. Brilliant mod.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

UPDATE

Finished final testing of the kits yesterday (bloody freezing too)

They will be shipped out tomorrow, weather dependent.

And 1 kit left if someone wants one this week.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Received mine today, looks great - very professional.

Thanks for doing this Andy!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Very glad you got it Adam.

I know you're very comfy fiddling with your car but you got my number if you get stuck installing :thumbsup:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

CC, just reading instructions in prep.

If you disconnect the battery and then re-connect it will this throw up error codes or will I need to input radio codes etc etc?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vxrcymru said:


> CC, just reading instructions in prep.
> 
> If you disconnect the battery and then re-connect it will this throw up error codes or will I need to input radio codes etc etc?


TBH buddy I put that in as a "you should do this" but I've never disconnected the battery whilst installing these or testing them.

My suggestion is follow the install guide in terms of running the power cable wiring to the fusebox and sensor cabling to the BCM.

At this point you'll have 2 sets of wires poking out of the dash where the mirror switch sits.

Then connect the module to the switch and car loom connector prior to connecting the power cable.

The module has design features to prevent any kind of power issues so if you do it this way, all should be well without disconnecting the battery.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I never had error codes when I did mine, should be fine.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Just a quick update for those guys awaiting delivery.

I've been waiting for the t-clip connectors to arrive which are used to make connection to the BCM easier and they've arrived but are the bloody wrong type (grrrrrr.....!)

Please accept my apologies but I will get these last few orders out as soon as I can.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh dear Mmmmmm I might cancel LOL!

No matter bargain mod thanks for keeping us informed.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

robsm said:


> I never had error codes when I did mine, should be fine.


+1 and I never disconnected the battery and broke the plug in fuse connector! (Don't ask) and drove around with it half connected for a few days (again don't ask!)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

For those guys waiting, I can supply the kits with small 3M Scotchclips if that's okay?

They're a little more fiddly than the t-clips I usually provide but if these are okay I can ship the kits this weekend.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Thats fine by me


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

vxrcymru
honda pilot
jasper013
unabomber

You kits were shipped today for UK delivery Monday before 1pm.

Unabomber yours should be in 5-10 working days.

All of you have emails with tracking numbers.

Thanks again for your patience, and a quick note to say I had to change the BCM connections to Scotchclips as my supplier buggered up my order. I felt you guys had been patient long enough so I adapted the loom.

Should make install just as easy but any probs, as ever, let me know.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> TBH buddy I put that in as a "you should do this" but I've never disconnected the battery whilst installing these or testing them.
> 
> My suggestion is follow the install guide in terms of running the power cable wiring to the fusebox and sensor cabling to the BCM.
> 
> ...


+1. I never bothered to disconnect the Battery on mine and no issue at all as long as you proceed in a sensible fashion.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Satan said:


> +1. I never bothered to disconnect the Battery on mine and no issue at all as long as you proceed in a sensible fashion.


Thanks, nice forum name LOL

Where in NW are you based?


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> Thanks, nice forum name LOL
> 
> Where in NW are you based?


Near Wrexham but don't hold that against me 

Where are you?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Satan said:


> Near Wrexham but don't hold that against me
> 
> Where are you?


SW Wales LLandeilo


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Is there still 1 kit available CC?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hi buddy, current batch has been sold and shipped, but I'll have another batch in a week or so as I'm waiting on some bits and bobs to finish the kits.

If you want one please follow the instructions on the first page and dont forget to email me your name and shipping address.


----------



## wishy (Apr 23, 2012)

CC, please could you let me know when you have some ready for retail as looks to be a great addition to the car.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Wishy, I will update this thread as soon as I have the kits back in stock and ready to go.

Thanks!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

vxrcymru said:


> SW Wales LLandeilo


I think Sammyh is down your way, nice part of the country.

I have some clients in Pontypool, good run down through Hereford.:thumbsup:


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice mod, who in the UK can supply and fit ?.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Well I can supply and the instructions are very comprehensive so any auto electrician can fit it. I can also arrange to ship to whichever garage you want.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

CC i'll probably be up for one too from your next batch so I'll keep an eye out on this thread.
Simple to fit myself??


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm obviously biased and somewhat well versed in stripping bits out of my R35 but honestly I'd say it's pretty easy.

The instructions provided are I think, very comprehensive and an average Joe should get this done in 30-60 minutes tops.

The module harness is plug and play with the switch and loom and I provide 2 easy to use t-clips for patching into the BCM wiring in the passenger footwell.

I'm also available for any help you need but so far out of 25 kits or so, nobody has contacted me for advice.

Hopefully that means it's straightforward!

Maybe some of the guys who have bought one could pipe in with their opinion on the install?

Thanks!


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Cheers CC. I've done a lot of electric bits on other cars over the years and it sounds pretty straight forward so I'm sure I'll manage, but its good to know you're around and others on here if I get stuck.
I'll keep an eye out for the next batch.


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

Is there any possible way to have the module to be programmed so the passenger side mirror tilts. I sent you a message.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Carl73 said:


> Is there any possible way to have the module to be programmed so the passenger side mirror tilts. I sent you a message.


G'day Rob.

I got your PM and I will get a price for shipping to Oz asap.

As far as tilting the passenger mirror I'm afraid that is very difficult to achieve. Simply put I could get the module to tilt it down but we'd have no way of memorising the original position sadly. I'd be concerned that you'd spend your life altering that mirror after every reverse back to where you want it. The R35's mirrors are very simplistic compared to say MB or BMW.


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

I just saw other nissan cars have this feature, and on my porsche 997 it helps a great deal when parking. 

Is there a way you can clone or use the part from the other cars to see how it works so it goes back to its original position. 

I'm sure a lot of us would want this.

Keep up the great the work.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Have you had a chance to look into a module to close the windows on locking?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry Dan, not yet. 

It's my next project but I have a feeling the numbers wanting this will be low.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats a shame as i thought it would be quite a good feature to have.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry Dan, not yet.
> 
> It's my next project but I have a feeling the numbers wanting this will be low.


I would certainly be interested in that one over the folding mirrors, which I think you have done an excellent job with, as I don't mind flicking the switch to get them to fold. The windows not closing on lock annoys me as previous M3 had that and without going into the detail of what I have to do to get out my car in the garage the windows up on lock would be very useful:thumbsup:


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Well theres at least two people interested............its a start.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LOL!

I'm looking at a few ideas so leave it with me.

The main issue at the moment is actually the weather. I dont fancy taking my interior apart in the pissing rain and cold. More of a spring day type of job.


----------



## Carl73 (Jan 29, 2013)

Make that 3 people now interested


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Gents,

My latest batch of pcbs arrives hopefully on Friday so I should have some ready to ship early next week.

If you want in to this latest batch, please follow the instructions here and dont forget to email me with

your forum name
your real name
your shipping address

Overseas orders, please email with your shipping address first so I can find out what the damage is getting it to you.

Thanks :thumbsup:

p.s. shipping dates are subject to the arrival tomorrow of our first baby, so I may be in state of shock!


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

Carl73 said:


> Make that 3 people now interested


Make that 4 mate.


----------



## spiceykam (Jul 6, 2012)

Know anybody in the South East who could supply and fit ?


----------



## berniew (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi,

Could you please quote me the kit shipped to Malaysia.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

spiceykam said:


> Know anybody in the South East who could supply and fit ?


The kit I supply is fairly easy for the casual DIYer to install and the instructions are very comprehensive such that any auto electrician could install it in under 30 minutes.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Okay folks.

New batch of kits are now ready.

Please follow the instructions on page 1 of this thread to place your orders.

Non UK orders please email or PM for your price inc shipping.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I will be heading off to the post office tomorrow to ship the orders I have to date.

If you want one of this current batch, please sned your payment and details asap.

These new orders should be shipped tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Morning GTROCers!

Glennyboy your kit should arrive this morning.

Maxkirk yours should be with you before 1pm on Monday.

Bernard, FedEx is picking yours up on Monday and should take 3-5 working days.

Thanks again gents for your orders and as ever, any installation issues please feel free to email me.

:thumbsup:

ps I have 5 kits ready to go so if you want one, let me know!


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

Fitted mine this weekend....finally got it working after a little hitch....ahem (not my fault CC) 
Great bit of kit, you can fit in 30 mins even as a novice, with great instructions and great communication from CC.
Looking forward to the next project....thanks mate.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

My humblest apologies Glenn!

I deffo owe you on the next project!

Happy folding..


----------



## maxkirk (Dec 18, 2012)

Glennyboy said:


> Fitted mine this weekend....finally got it working after a little hitch....ahem (not my fault CC)
> Great bit of kit, you can fit in 30 mins even as a novice, with great instructions and great communication from CC.
> Looking forward to the next project....thanks mate.


Couldn't agree more - excellent kit and service, fitted in half an hour once a minor (user) issue was sorted with help from CC

Bring on more tinkering!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Finally got around to fitting mine and it works a treat, it took an hour and a bit by the time the trim was back on the car but I didn’t rush, recommended :thumbsup:

One note when you say to test the kit it may be an idea to add - "make sure the folding mirror switch on the dash is in the switched to open position" They closed but didn’t want to open and after 2mins of head scratching I thought hmmm I wonder if the mirror switch is in the right position :clap:


----------



## GRowsell (Feb 6, 2007)

PayPal paid and email sent....


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for your order Gavin I will post your kit out on Monday morning, delivery before 1pm Tuesday.

If anybody else would like a kit, let me know


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

*Help Needed*

Has anyone fitted this kit to a my12 car? I want to connect to the fuse board but mine is different to the one in the instructions, the 6th one down on the rhs on mine is a 20a yellow fuse? Does anyone know whis fuse i should be using on my car? 

I have tried contacting CC but i only get his voicemail so i have emailed but just wanted to see if anyone on here knew?

Dan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Called you Dan, we'll get it sorted.

I always suggest emailing me as I get zero mobile signal where I live.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks for the call Andy. We worked out that on the newer fuse boards it is the 4th fuse down on the right hand side that needs to be used, shown in the image below.





Kit works great Andy so many thanks, just waiting for a module to close the windows now mate 

Dan


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pic Dan.

I've updated the install guide which is supplied with each kit so that nobody else should have this problem.

Serves you right for having a newer r35!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Next batch of modules are complete and ready to go.

Follow the instructions on the first page if you'd like to order.

And also once the weather improves I'll be looking at adding the much requested auto window close option.

For those that have already ordered one of these modules I'll be providing this additional kit at cost but until I have the chance to test it, I wont know exactly what's involved and what the cost will be.

Chances are it will require running an extra wire to the driver's door so shouldn't cost too much. :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Auto lights on when you unlock the car would be kool.

good work PM'd u


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mmmm, hadnt thought of that one.

Leave it with me.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Windows close on locking  and doors lock when you pull off, anti hijack i think its called?

Dan

P.S would really love the window one:thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> Mmmm, hadnt thought of that one.
> 
> Leave it with me.


BMW style. looks nice esp if you have modded your headlights


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

actually PM'd i got an idea exclusive to me (or anyone with a lightup R badge)


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Payment received Verin, will post tomorrow to SVM.

Dan, now the weather is improving I'll be able to take a look at that windows closing idea.

Also, the lights on when unlocking shouldnt be too difficult also.


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

**

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jasper013 (Aug 16, 2011)

honda_pilot said:


> Thanks for the call Andy. We worked out that on the newer fuse boards it is the 4th fuse down on the right hand side that needs to be used, shown in the image below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also worth noting that the above is also the case with MY11's
I had to leave the mirror operating switch in the neutral position to get mine working correctly.
Fitted easily and works a treat - cheers CC :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Jasper013 said:


> I had to leave the mirror operating switch in the neutral position to get mine working correctly.


Apologies if your install guide missed the operating instructions!

The middle position is AUTO

The OPEN/CLOSE switch position is the override so that you can keep your mirrors in the open or closed position should you need to.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

I got so used to previous cars closing windows and activating / deactivating headlights on a when you enter / exit the car that I now keep forgetting to close the windows and find it odd when I unlock the car in a dark car park and don't see the lights come on then stay on for 30 secs or so when you exit the car. 

I'd be interested in modules to do all of these little gimmicky features as and when you manage to find time to look into them


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

So that's..

- close windows on lock
- turn on headlights on lock/unlock for 30 secs...?

First one should be possible with the module we use right now, headlights may be more convoluted....


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Yes. 

Generally I used to be able to hold the lock button for a couple of extra secs and windows would close, actually thinking about it if you held unlock they would start to wind down too. Which was quite useful, if it was really warm out and I was going out for a spin I could press the unlock and hold it till the window went down as far as I wanted. Same for closing the windows, if you forgot to close them before getting out you could press and hold the lock button until they were all the way up, letting go of the lock would stop the winding up. 

Not sure if the whole feature would be possible but certainly closing them on lock could be handy 

Lights would turn on for a time period, maybe not as much as 30 secs when you unlocked the car. They also had a delayed auto turn off when you turned of the ignition which could be handy if you were parking in a dark area.

Happy to be Guinea pig if you need one.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

I am deffo in for the windows :clap:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*+1*

+1 for windows:


hold lock button for 3 seconds and windows roll up/shut

hold open button for 3 seconds and windows roll down/open - until you let go of button.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> +1 for windows:
> 
> 
> hold lock button for 3 seconds and windows roll up/shut
> ...



Dont know about holding the button for 3 seconds to shut the windows as sometimes i dont even remove the key from my pocket and just use button on door so more convenient to just close on locking, well it would be for me anyway.

Dan


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*agreed!*

+1 for windows:


press lock button and windows roll up/shut 

hold open button for 3 seconds and windows roll down/open - until you let go of button.


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Verinder1984 said:


> +1 for windows:
> 
> 
> press lock button and windows roll up/shut
> ...


+1 for that.:thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I must admit I thought the idea of just closing on lock is best as when would you lock the car but leave the windows down? 

Isnt that going to set off the ultrasonics inside?

Surely an auto close on lock is the best?


----------



## p.bro64 (Oct 4, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> I must admit I thought the idea of just closing on lock is best as when would you lock the car but leave the windows down?
> 
> Isnt that going to set off the ultrasonics inside?
> 
> *Surely an auto close on lock is the best*?


+1 Crack on then


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Aye aye captain!!

Just waiting for some warmer weather


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Aye aye captain!!
> 
> Just waiting for some warmer weather


It's coming up all of next week starting on Saturday CC.
Looking forward to the new upgrades :bowdown1:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Just to throw in another possible idea seeing as you seem to be good at this sort of thing plus actually enjoy doing it too.

Hows about auto lock? My wife doesn't like the fact this car doesn't auto lock the car for you and gets a bit paranoid. I looked around the forum and it said it could do it but I tried the procedure to enable it and I'm beginning to think maybe they weren't talking about the 35 GTR for the instructions ... 

I'm guessing locking at a set speed may not be doable but how about lock when ignition is turned on and unlock when it's turned off ?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

US cars have an auto lock based on vehicle speed. For some bizarre reason UK cars didn't get that option. I did a proof of concept 3 years ago which simply locked the car when you put it into gear. I didn't take it any further towards getting to a releasable product as interest was small.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe they think we're less likely to get carjacked but why on earth would you remove such a security feature! 

They have some very odd ideas 

Oh well, if interest was small I guess it's not a feasible idea then


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

Its called anti-hijack and i mentioned it in an earlier post, my parteners bmw has it, when she pulls off the doors lock.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

honda_pilot said:


> Its called anti-hijack and i mentioned it in an earlier post, my parteners bmw has it, when she pulls off the doors lock.



Yup thats the one, my last few cars have it, even my wife's 2008 golf has it. so odd that they decided the GTR didn't need it in UK. If there's any car somebody is going to try and hijack form you surely the GTR has to be quite high on the list!


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

+1 windows

+1 auto lock


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

i wonder if Auto lock on the GTR is activated via ECU some how like it is in the Vag cars? I find it hard to believe they changed the actual hardware, surely it's a software thing?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Any news on the upgrades?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

TomS said:


> Any news on the upgrades?


Sorry chaps, been busy with work and my 16 week old daughter.

Hopefully have some time to fettle this weekend.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry chaps, been busy with my 16 week old daughter.


Congratulations Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations ! That's playing with real car toys out the window for a while then


----------



## bohnwani (Jun 11, 2013)

any update - want to order but would rather wait until the newer module that does the windows is available.

cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sorry chaps.

I've had a hell of a last few months. 

It is on my list but just not had any "me" time to take my car apart and test my idea for the windows.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

We totally understand  

We're all just excited for new toys lol


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

any update since 9:20 Andy?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

10:15 now, must be an update?

Actually, was going to ask if I've been setting my mirror switch wrong as I'd presumed the car should fold the mirrors once the car was locked?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Without andy's module the car does not fold mirrors on lock.


----------



## bohnwani (Jun 11, 2013)

Andy,

I really want this module but would rather wait until you have had the opportunity to make the improvements as these really appeal to me. However being a father of young kids as well, i have no idea when you will ever find the 'me' time you are looking for. In my house, its only the wife that gets the 'me' time!

Can I propose the following. I purchase the current module and then when the new one comes out, i purchase that one but you refund me the original less the cost of the parts from the first one as I presume you make a little on top. Would that be a possibility?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Modules hardly break the bank, think of it as saying thank you to CC for his efforts if you buy the update!


----------



## bohnwani (Jun 11, 2013)

buzzysingh said:


> Modules hardly break the bank, think of it as saying thank you to CC for his efforts if you buy the update!


there is that too. I will be putting in the order then


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Hi Andrew.

At the moment my car is having some work done on it hence why I've not updated this thread.

As far as what will be required to auto up the windows I'm hopeful that it may only require an extra wire and connection at the drivers door or footwell.

Obviously without my own car to test this means I cannot be sure it will be that simple. 

As far as buying and returning the original module I'm not too happy about doing that as the one you return will have been installed and liable to damage. I will effectively be warranteeing an item that has been used before.

I'm hopeful that my car will be back to me within 2 weeks and sorting the auto windows is a half day task.

If all that is required is another connection, then it may be possible for me to provide a cheap add on kit with instructions for those who already have the original module. 

BUT given i haven't tested my theory, I don't want folks to buy the current module thinking an upgrade will be a simple cheap job.

Ill have more news as soon as my car is back with me.


----------



## Nobbyc (May 19, 2013)

Andy

Just wondered if you had any of the folding mirror modules left?

PM me if available

Regards

Neil


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thank you for your payment Neil. 

Ill email you when yours is shipped.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Andrew, payment received many thanks.

I'll email you when your module kit is shipped.


----------



## tamncaz (Aug 19, 2013)

are you still making these kits? id love one!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yes indeed.

Please follow the instructions on page 1.


----------



## dinny (Sep 21, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> R35 GTR Auto Folding Mirror Module​
> 
> 
> Finally, after much ado, several incarnations, and weeks of testing, it's finally here.
> ...


Charles I have sent you a PM


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi Charles Charlie,

completely understand you are very busy at the moment but when the new kit is available I will take one off your hands! One question, do you include the trim removal tool that people have spoken of in this thread or do I need to source it somewhere else?

Keep up the good work wish I was good at things like that!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AL0481 said:


> Hi Charles Charlie,
> 
> completely understand you are very busy at the moment but when the new kit is available I will take one off your hands! One question, do you include the trim removal tool that people have spoken of in this thread or do I need to source it somewhere else?
> 
> Keep up the good work wish I was good at things like that!


I'm free (ish) later on today and I have time to do you a kit. Please follow the payment instructions on page 1. Thanks


----------



## AL0481 (Dec 3, 2009)

Will it be one with the automatic window shutting as well?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nope.

My car is still being worked on so I havent had an opportunity to test my theory.

If this becomes a goer, it wont be a for month or so until I 

1. Get my car back
2. Get time to strip my car and test the theory.

And thats assuming the theory works of course....


----------



## bohnwani (Jun 11, 2013)

Had mine fitted today - works a treat.

Andy, keep me infomred of when the newer version comes out. cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nobbyc, dinny, yours were shipped today, you both have PM or email with tracking info.

Glad all went well Andy.

If my theory works, then it may just require an additional wire from the module to an as yet unidentified wire in the loom as it enters the door, or to the window switch assembly in the driver's door.


----------



## Nobbyc (May 19, 2013)

Mine arrived this morning,so in the garage tonight to fit


----------



## tamconway (Aug 31, 2013)

do you have any more of these kits available?????? id love one!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

CC if you get the window element working stick me down for one....could definitely make use of that feature and the only think i miss from my old M3.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Tamconway, I have these available so please follow the instructions on page 1 to order.

Stevie76, I've spent the afternoon testing my theory and sadly it isnt a goer. Firstly I frazzled 2 of my modules testing (!) and also after getting the door inner card off (thanks to Andy, aka AS5606, big big help, buddy!) I've decided it would be a major undertaking for most people even before trying to run wiring through the door grommets and into the door.

So, at this stage, window closing wont be added, sorry chaps.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Tamconway, I have these available so please follow the instructions on page 1 to order.
> 
> Stevie76, I've spent the afternoon testing my theory and sadly it isnt a goer. Firstly I frazzled 2 of my modules testing (!) and also after getting the door inner card off (thanks to Andy, aka AS5606, big big help, buddy!) I've decided it would be a major undertaking for most people even before trying to run wiring through the door grommets and into the door.
> 
> So, at this stage, window closing wont be added, sorry chaps.


Ak ok....well hats off to you for trying....hope the 2 modules are not expensive to replace:runaway:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I see them as casualties of my war on mods...!


----------



## tamconway (Aug 31, 2013)

Charles Charlie....PAID!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Thanks!

Ill email you with tracking details as soon as I get your module posted.


----------



## tamconway (Aug 31, 2013)

brilliant cheers...looking forward to actually being certain my baby is locked!


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Any progress on the addition of auto close for the windows yet by any chance?


----------



## chips123 (May 7, 2010)

Just sent money over so confirmed  I will email you now with address


----------



## Caveman (Apr 28, 2004)

Any of these left? Do they fit a MY12? What's the total price inc postage?

Mart.


----------



## mrsamo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi Charles, been trying to PM you but doesn't seem to be working, how much to post to Japan? Could you send me a PM please? thanks.


----------



## Fire (Jul 25, 2007)

can we still buy these


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Sure can buddy.

Follow the instructions on the first page.

There will be delay of about 2-3 weeks as I have a lot on at the moment.


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Charles,

Did you ever manage to add auto window closure? I've been waiting patiently to purchase but didn't want to do the job twice to add window closure.

Looking forward to your reply.

Huw


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

CelticWebs said:


> Hi Charles,
> 
> Did you ever manage to add auto window closure? I've been waiting patiently to purchase but didn't want to do the job twice to add window closure.
> 
> ...


+1, still interested, but I know family comes first.

Hope all is going well and your getting sleep these days.

Satan.


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

*Just checking*

Are these modules still available as the last post was in March?


----------



## CelticWebs (Apr 3, 2013)

Last post from Charles was in Jan, I asked if he'd managed to include the window closure in March but no replies from him. Sounds like he had a lot on his plate so maybe time family life is getting the better of him these days...


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

I believe you can buy his or similar kit via SVM who can also fit it for you if you wish. I fitted minse in around an hour.


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

Thanks for the pointer I found that Matty32 has some modules to. Cheers


----------



## paula8115624 (Apr 10, 2008)

Charles Charlie: Is this module still for sale?? Do you have any available now or do you have to construct them??


----------



## Badders (Aug 9, 2014)

paula8115624 said:


> Charles Charlie: Is this module still for sale?? Do you have any available now or do you have to construct them??


Check out this thread: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/312473-folding-mirror-kit-group-buy.html


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Resurrecting an 8 year old Thread, Is there anyone selling them still 

Cheers Stu,


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Try Kaizer Motors - its featured on their website


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

SKNAM said:


> Try Kaizer Motors - its featured on their website


 Thanks SKNAM, ordering one off them tomorrow


----------



## delboyleeR35 (Jul 21, 2020)

Imire1 said:


> Thanks SKNAM, ordering one off them tomorrow


What's the cost out of interest? I had a quick look on the website and it says to get in touch with them


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

£225 delivered


----------



## Davec4 (May 23, 2020)

Many thanks cc.
Money and address sent


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think CC is still selling these.


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Just had mine from Kaizer Motors


----------



## chavoush (Dec 21, 2020)

Anyone know if anyone in the US is selling these modules?


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Try www.carkitcompany.com. $195 for the kit.


----------



## chavoush (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks, I tried to order, but out of stock, they are not selling it anymore and haven't answered my email.


----------



## Imire1 (Dec 24, 2015)

Had mine from Kaizer Motors couple of months back too


----------



## chavoush (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks for all your help guys. And I really don't mean to step on anyone's toes and I did try to contact car kit company a few times without a response. I was able to successfully hook up a universal module to my 2016. Warning, this is not plug and play, Yes you have to tap into stock wiring. and Yes, you have to have some electronics experience/skills. I first studied the service manual for the mirror switch a lot. spend time preparing the wires and still had to tinker around a bit, burned a replaceable fuse. My point is, that it's no way close to the CKK module in ease, but it is doable. I'm just putting this out as way to give something small back to forum and those DIYers who are for the challenge if they know it's doable. Here's the unit:





Amazon.com: KKmoon AUTO Intelligent Car Auto Side Rear View Mirror Folding System: Automotive


Buy KKmoon AUTO Intelligent Car Auto Side Rear View Mirror Folding System: Exterior Mirrors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

